
A Surreal Trip to a Domain-Names Conference - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/domain-names-dot-horse/516438/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
LordWinstanley
Stopped reading at "reached out..."

FFS. Just stop it, people!

